# [Irish NR] Ciaran Beahan 1:59.40 6x6 single, 2:02.91 mean. (4th WR, 2nd ER)



## scottishcuber (Apr 13, 2015)

If you don't know who Ciarán (keer-ahn) Beahan is by now...now you know.

1:59.40, 2:04.71, 2:04.63 = 2:02.91


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations Ciarán! My scream after the first solve tho


----------



## EMI (Apr 13, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> If you don't know who Ciarán (keer-ahn) Beahan is by now...now you know.



Who doesn't? 
Really nice job, I hope I can get a sub 2 some day too.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 13, 2015)

EMI said:


> Who doesn't?



I dunno. Haven't seen many people on here refer to him much, that's all.


----------



## imvelox (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats! 
Sub-me


----------



## Ollie (Apr 13, 2015)

Great mean  Looking forward to seeing your sub-30 4x4x4 single as well!


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Great mean  Looking forward to seeing your sub-30 4x4x4 single as well!



He got 2.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 13, 2015)

thanks for putting this up Sameer! I didn't have time to last night!

Harry: lol, I think a lot of people think that was me screaming
mattia: you'll probably beat me soon enough 
Ollie: thank you! I'll put the 4x4 singles up tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## CubingwithChris (Apr 13, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> My scream after the first solve tho



Haha lol!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 13, 2015)

EMI said:


> Who doesn't?
> Really nice job, I hope I can get a sub 2 some day too.



well I think it would be interesting to know that I averaged 2:30 in December


----------

